# Can I feed chitlins?



## shepherdlady (Mar 17, 2010)

I got my dogs on raw and am still learning. Can you feed chitlins, and what group would this fall under?

Thanks for any replys.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, I had to look up what chitlins were. I can't answer your question, but for anyone who doesn't know, they are pig intestines.

I found a thread on another forum, here's the link: Chitterlings for raw?- Dog Nutrition


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes, you can feed them. They would fall under the Muscle Meat category but they aren't really high in nutrients so I wouldn't make them a huge part of the diet.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Silly question....do you wash them out really really good the same way you would for human consumption? Not something I have ever touched but I am sure Jake would love it once and a while.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It would depend on what is in the 'solution' they are stored in.


----------



## shepherdlady (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you all for your replys.


----------

